# mac, elf and a couple other things haul



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jun 23, 2010)

I got these a little over a week ago -







elf contouring blush and bronzing powder
 wet n wild lipstick in 511B 
maybelline mineral power blush in gentle pink
maybelline pure make up 
some really cheap crease brush from target (i THINK its studio tools) it works really well though.
elf eyeshadow c brush and elf fan brush






another mac hipness blush. when i ordered all of my to the beach products my blush was backordered so i went and bought one at a mac counter just in case and i came home one day to a box with this in it sitting on my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MAC 15 palette
Lucky Green shadow
Straw Harvest shadow
Splashing lipglass 






elf brightening eye color quads
top row- butternut, ethereal, hazy hazel, blue moon, pretty n pink, matte mauve
bottom row - punk funk, brownstone, drama, nymph dreams, ivy






all elf-

3 eyeshadow brushes
candy shop lip gloss in cherry bomb
individual lash kit (black)
tweezers (i love these!)
lip glosses in princess, pink swirl and vixen
luscious liquid lipstick in baby lips
eyelash curler
cream liner in ivory
mineral blemish powder w/ mineral blemish brush






 They shorted me about 7 items of my order! I emailed them and they shipped them out about 2 hours after they emailed me back, but this was my first time ordering with them and probably my last because that's just a little ridiculous idk

and I hope you guys don't mind that I'm sharing what I got at The Electric Fetus 






The bracelet is made out of juice cartons :]


----------



## JM3535 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to look into some of the Elf stuff. I was surprised by the pigment quality of the e/s.

Cool bracelet too


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jun 23, 2010)

if you're into smokey eyes go for the drama quad! that's my second one, I love it so much


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice!  Maybelline Pure is one of my favourite foundations.  The pic of the mostly empty 15-pan is such a tease!  I wanna see it filled up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you like the Splashing lipglass?  I sort of wanted it, but I don't like the stickiness of the lipglasses. I'm sure it's sold out by now anyway.


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (Jun 25, 2010)

the color of Splashing is so pretty! its my favorite of all the lipglasses in the collection. i only have 6 lipglasses total (I hate spending $14 or whatever it is on lipgloss) and Splashing is the stickiest of all of them


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice haul sorry to hear about your order be short though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it when that happens!


----------



## lexielex (Jun 26, 2010)

I love WnW 511 B!. Great haul!


----------

